# Dove decoys



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Gimmick or legitimate hunting tool?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Depends where you hunt. If you are near a roosting area then they probably work but how are you going to get it 20 feet up a tree? I have two that I used when I had access to a field with wire fencing. I would clip them on the fence and did have some doves come in to look. I found that there are more effective ways to do it...


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

IMO they work very well my friend and i put them in a fake tree he made with some old tree branches he tied to an old tetherball pole.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

shootemup said:


> IMO they work very well my friend and i put them in a fake tree he made with some old tree branches he tied to an old tetherball pole.


I guess you're talkin about one of those tetherball poles that are stuck in a tire full of concret? So let me get this straight, you boys just tip 'er down and roll 'er out into the middle of some likely looking field, tie a few branches onto it, throw up some decoys, set up your lawn chairs, sit back, and start shootin doves....****, I.. like it!


----------



## jsumm_2000 (Sep 18, 2008)

I own two mojoy doves decoys that I use in conjunction with the decoys. The mojo's are hands down a great tool if you have an area you want to set up in. They attract all kinds of bird in and when you shoot at a dove they tend to drop right into the decoys figuring they are safe with other birds. Mojo's are a great investment if you love to dove hunt.


----------



## stick (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm giving them a shot this year and at least I know I come back with some birds


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

my dad stripped down one of those big patio umbrellas, and made an extra long pole for it and set dove decoys on all the wire parts of it...he got a few to come in close enough. kinda of a quick pop up thing and kinda cool.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Honest to "G", if I go out there and set up decoys on an old tetherball pole or drag an old umbrella into the middle of some field and load it up with decoys, and even one of you guys come out there and start laughin like crazy, I swear, I'll send ya packin with a parcle of #7 1/2 shot. So ya better not be a lyin to us now!


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

*First rule in decoying anything*. 
You have to be where they want to be. The Next best thing is as close to it as you can.

Decoying doves can be easy fast and a real riot if you are in the right place. It can also be boring and uneventfull if you are in the wrong spot.

I have had success with the traditional decoys for years and more recently the Mojo's seem to be a functional tool also.
Good luck

Bret


----------

